# Strange Sleeping Behavior?



## abottlerockett (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, everyone!

So I have a lovely, beautiful hedgehog named Gentoo (with a G like in gravity, not a soft g as in Jenny =]). She's 2 years old and she's SO friendly. She rarely has her quills up, almost never clicks, and huffs only if something startles her. She loves to explore and likes to sleep on my lap. She also likes when I scratch her chin.

However, I've noticed a strange behavior and I want to be certain as to whether or not I should be concerned.

The background: My parents don't like the fact I have a hedgehog too much, since they're not animal people to begin with. That said, during the summer, they have the AC at 68-70ish and don't heed my protests to turn it up to about 70-73. I know this is VERY close to a danger level for temperature, so I got Gentoo a heating pad for her cage. I just plain can't afford the ceramic heater, so I got her a heating pad:

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.ph ... cts_id=686

I stuck it under the cage, beneath her igloo. I have a sort of "carpet/mattress" under the igloo, a soft cotton blanket that absorbs and traps the heat so it's not TOO hot on her little hedgie paws. It's like having her own heated mattress. I also have a t-shirt in there she likes to burrow in.

However, sometimes, after running on her wheel, she curls up and falls asleep in a corner of the cage. I'm concerned that, if she falls asleep in a place that's not above her heating pad, she could hibernate and die due to the low temperature in my house because of the AC! =[

Is this normal behavior? Am I doing something wrong? I don't think the heating pad is too hot at all because she has the t-shirt in there, too, she can crawl on top of as a sort of buffer.

Any help, please? Thank you so much! Gentoo and I appreciate it.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I know that my hedgie will spread flat in her tube if it is too hot... is it possible to adjust the heat pad the way you want it?


----------



## abottlerockett (Aug 6, 2010)

No =/

Ideally, if I could set it, what temperature would I set it to?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's best to try and have the temperature between 74 and 78 degrees. Heating pads just don't work well because they can't heat the air, and as you said, she could move to an unheated place and get chilled. I would really suggest trying to look on craigslist to see if anyone is selling a used ceramic heat emitter. I bought mine from another user on here that was selling it. Space heaters are another good way of heating, and usually cheaper than a CHE, but it would require heating the whole room Gentoo was in.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The heating pad you are using is probably too hot, so that is why she is sleeping outside. Put in under the cage, not in the cage.


----------



## abottlerockett (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^^

"I stuck it under the cage, beneath her igloo."

Also, a space heater is very dangerous. I don't want to leave one running all day and night, Even if I only run it for a few hours, what if I'm not there and something happens (it overheats, something catches, etc.)? I don't feel comfortable leaving a space heater running.

TBH, I really can't afford a ceramic heater right now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Space heaters are safe as long as a few precautions and some common sense is used. Many hedgehog people have used space heaters for years and leave them on 24/7 all through fall, winter and spring. 

First off. Buy a new good quality name brand space heater. This is not the time to go cheap and look for a bargain or to use one that your grandmother used to use. 

Heaters with moving parts are more likely to break down and cause problems than ones like the oil filled radiant heaters. Fans break down.

The main cause of problems with a space heater is the wiring. With time and use, the coating on the wiring becomes brittle and can break off causing bare wires. Especially with a heater that uses a fan, bare wiring and moving parts can cause a short. Because wiring becomes brittle over time, if you are using the heater 24/7, it should be replaced every couple of years. Replacing the heater frequently also ensures switches and thermostats haven't worn out and the heater also has the most up to date in safety features. I buy a new heater every 2 or 3 years and my current one is due for replacement this fall. 

Make sure the space heater can't tip over. If you have a cat or dog, block them from the room so there is no chance they can knock the heater over. 

To buy a good quality, name brand space heater is going to be close to the same amount as to buy a ceramic heat emitter, emitter approved fixture and a thermostat. The main difference is the cost of use. A heat emitter setup is going to use far less electricity than a space heater. Using an emitter uses the same amount of electricity as the same size of light bulb. ie- A 100 watt heat emitter uses the same as a 100 watt light bulb. The heat emitter is also not going to heat up your whole room and for someone with only 1 or 2 hedgehogs the emitter is by far the most economical option. 

Emitters are every bit as safe as using a light bulb but you need to make sure there is no way it can fall off the cage. Unlike space heaters, if an emitter tips over, it will not shut off. A heat emitter should be wired to the top of the cage so it can't possibly slide or be knocked off. 

Heating pads are no safer than space heaters. The wires in a heating pad can short out and cause overheating. Reptile heating pads are known for overheating and should not be used on plastic bottomed cages. 

The problem with a heating pad is the area right over the pad is very warm. Hedgie sleeps over the pad and gets used to that really warm area. Then when s/he gets up the rest of the cage feel extra cool because of how warm the bed area is. A heating pad is an okay option for elderly or sick hogs that need a bit of extra heat in bed, but the whole cage environment needs to be at a suitably warm temperature as well. 

You can buy parts of the heat emitter setup one at a time so it isn't as big of an expense all at once.


----------

